# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Lazy lucid dreaming technique

## mattg

Quick background before I get into the technique.  I've had quite a bit of success lucid dreaming, mostly using WILDs but I've had success using other methods also.  The WILD method was a lot of fun, but it was a lot of work.  A couple months ago I decided just to focus on lucid dreaming naturally.  I tried to keep a mental dream journal the best I could and since that point I've experienced 2-4 lucid dreams a month and vivid dreams nearly every night (IMO these can be just as enjoyable as lucid dreams).

Last night I stumbled across a very easy method and had great success with it on the first try.  I'm not sure if this has been discussed before but I wanted to post it here in hopes it will benefit someone in their path.



Before trying it I suggest you be very familiar with you REM cycles.


Download sleep check reminder (andriod app market) - Or any alarm app will work that turns itself off -
set up the alarm to go off right after your last REM cycle begins (for me this is between 6-7:30) 

Set the alarm at intervals of 10-15 minutes for an hour (I set mine at 14 minute intervals between 6-7).  

Try to wake up about 10-15 minutes before your last REM cycle begins (10-15 minutes before your first alarm is set to go off) and get into a comfortable sleeping position

Try to fall back asleep while focusing on remaining still.

Every time the alarm goes off focus on remaining still and try to fall back asleep while remaining alert.



I've found this to be the easiest method by far that I've ever attempted.  The first try using this method I was able to have a fantastic lucid meditation session.  Good Luck - Open up those Chakras!

----------


## Honeh

I am not sure if I understand you right, but I think that this technique already exists, under the name 'rhythm napping'.
The sound keeps you between wake state and dreaming state.

----------

